# Corona Time - Panfish



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, since I am part owner of a small retail and print shop that mainly works with schools..... I've had a lot of time on my hands with the current Covid shutdown. Only working a couple days a week to keep up with the slow days and been fishing on off days. Hard to keep my days straight.

Fished Tuesday and had a tough day. One nice big pumpkinseed about 3 casts in and no bites for a couple hours. Ended up fishing 3 different upgrounds. Last res I tried I ended up catching a bunch of 6.5" and 7" bluegill to at least make half a meals worth to bring home.










Got back out Thursday morning bright and early. Air temp was cool in the morning and cloudy. As soon as the sun popped out I found a good school of crappie! Caught them mainly on a tungsten jig with a hackle feather tied on and tipped with maggots. Pretty much all the fish were out as far as I could cast but only 2' down under a float. When I found the school, it was every cast. 29 fish for the day.



















Went this morning to clean the shop basement in case the Sandusky came up any farther and tried to flood us. Got out to the reservoir at about 1:00 in 40mph winds and walked to the upwind side. Tried out deeper and no bites. Finally tried up near shore and found an excellent mix of panfish with a bonus 12" perch. 3 perch in total and a mix of bluegill and crappie to fill out my total (23) for the day. Guess I'm getting good at my 2nd job. 





































Even caught a few racing stripe crappie!










I think Candy approves of my new 2nd job. She is the cleanup crew for all the scrap pieces of fish.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome looking pup! Nice fish too!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I saw u at the last spot. Well done in those conditions for sure! My waxies were pretty rotten.
At that res. I cant fish that technique very well. Sorry to hear about the job situation. My heart goes out to those getting hit with jobs-employment.
At least you seem to be doing something positive.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha, didn't know that was you! It was pretty tough to keep track of the float and put it where i wanted in those winds. I did a lot better when I switched my float to one that just barely floated with the weight of the jig. I used one of the smaller pencil type floats and about the only thing sticking out of the water was the top tip. Once I did that, the current was actually pushing the float INTO the wind. Made it much easier to see bites too. Seemed to ride through the waves better so it didn't have as much up and down movement. Not sure what was the winning tactic, but it worked. That might have been the craziest wind I have ever actually tried to fish in.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Ha yeah. I put large rocks on my tackle bag and extra rod.
I had a suspicion it was you from, I out 2 and 2 together with the God buckets and your "shoreline posts" but I was feeling my normal antisociall self and wanted to keep the talking brief, this social distancing thing isnt bothering me at all lol


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice work. I like the Knowledge, but in homage to the thread title, gotta get some 'Rona's with a lime for the photo op!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

fisher person - I do understand, i am a quiet guy myself so usually keep my distance even when there are no restrictions. I was honestly surprised to see anyone else fishing. Figured i was going to be the only nut job out in the wind. I had to load up my empty bucket with a couple rocks to keep it from blowing away until i caught a few fish to put in it.

Bucket Mouth - I've got the limes, but no Corona in the fridge. I have been spacing out the "good beer" I had left.... that was the last of my Rhinegeist Knowledge. Going to be on low budget Coors in the foreseeable future.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got out again this morning and did much better on the perch. Even got a little sunburn on my neck but that sun sure felt nice. The black crappie are on fire right now. Only 1 white crappie out of the whole bunch. Pretty much constant crappie the whole time but I only kept a couple of those. Lots of racing stripe crappie today. I wanted bluegill. Started out tipping my jigs with spikes but pretty quickly figured out that I didn't need to add any meat once I found the fish schooled up. Hair jigs pegged about 3' under a float and maybe 10' or 12' from shore was the ticket. Had to be careful and cast from a distance tho or I would push the school farther down the shore. The perch seem to really like the gold tungsten jigs. Back to the shop tomorrow to catch up on the weeks work.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Very Nice! Can't find anything at the dead sea here in Findlay.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice work. Perch look meaty. My go-to budget beer is Yuengling Black & Tan. I highly recommend it. It works well as a setup beer when drinking hoppy stuff too. Drink a couple then switch to hops, gets the the taste buds poppin


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Like those Black and Tans myself Gotta pour it in a glass tho Releases a whole different flavor when poured I never thought of it as a budget beer tho Maybe compared to crafts it is More of a mid-range beer


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess it's a matter of perspective. At $6 for a 6er of tall boys, or $11 a 12 pack of bottles, that's my usual low end for brewskis price-wise. So, it's prob not a "budget beer" per se but when compared to what attica quaffs in his fish pics, i would say in that context it is.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I will have to give the black & tan a try. Some of that high octane double IPA stuff that taste like sweet and dank skunk butt..... gets pricey. But it also starts to light you up after the 1st one. My work is shriveling up so my low budget may very well go to no budget.

As much as I enjoy fishing on a Tuesday or Thursday morning..... I would love to be stuck at work right now and squeak out some fishing time on the weekends. Crazy that I have worked to build up my small biz for the last 25 years and in a week I went from the busiest time of the year to a couple half days a week. I sure hope they start easing their restrictions soon.... but that is wishful thinking I believe.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I really feel for all the small business owners right now. I hope yours can survive this. A lot of them wont. It should have been included in this government stimulus package that all these business'es they forced closed should have their mortgages/leases,taxes,and utilities suspended until they're back up and running for awhile.Maybe the gov. did and I missed it, but I havent heard anything like that.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes. They are giving out some benefits to small biz guys. Couple different options at the moment, just have to figure out what fits for us. Our business is built around local youth/school team sports and events (sports equip-printing-embroidery-awards) and it sounds like those groups and events might be about the last dang thing to start back up. The business has been lots of things over the years, since 1903 and through 4 different families now. I think (hope) we will survive one way or another, just may have to shift our focus a little.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe start making some "I survived the Corona virus t shirts!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Workingman said:


> Maybe start making some "I survived the Corona virus t shirts!


Good idea..... how many dozen can I write ya down for? I take PayPal. Hahaha, just kidding, but I am already looking into making some of the buffs or neck gaiters like guys use for fishing but putting a company logo on so they can wear them up over their mouth and nose at work.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Attica, I suggest Black&Tans from a can, not a bottle. Don't care for it in a bottle for some reason, love it from a can. Same with regular Yuengling though too, can only for this guy.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Can you describe the taste of that Knowledge beer? I have been interested in it for a while now. Thanks.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Go to beeradvocate.com and read the reviews of dudes trying to show you how smart they are and how expert their tasting skills are. They are master pontificators and will tell all you need to know about suds


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Pontificators! Haha, I'll have to check that out! I'm a yuengling drinker! Haha


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll simplify it.... it is an Imperial IPA so pretty much an intensified IPA. I've tried quite a few of the Rhinegeist and they are all pretty good.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

It was a glorious day when they brought Yuengling to Ohio !!


----------

